# Please type me?



## leaxx (May 19, 2019)

I’m a 20 year old female, from Europe and studying psychology at a university since mental health resonates with me and apart from having a huge interest for psychology and understanding how the human mind works I want to get to help people going through mental challenges. According to most tests i’m either intp or infp but i’m just not sure anymore. I’m not someone who’s open about emotions and have a hard time expressing them, i’d rather keep how I feel to myself but the way I express myself is through creativity, art.. painting, playing guitar, singing and writing poetry or darker, realistic stories. Passion runs through my veins for art but also science. I’m very interested in chemistry, biology and forensic science along with medicine especially pathology. I get obsessed with something and study every detail but end up getting bored and drop it so I can start something new that sparked my interest, however what I just mentioned i’m interested in have been continuous interests for at least the past 10 years. I stopped eating meat cause I love animals to death and that’s another thing I feel strongly about: animal cruelty and animal testing, i’m against it. I also speak up about issues like racism and anything that excludes people. Ignorance, close mindedness, inflexibility are the worst traits to possess to me personally. I feel at peace in my room and in nature on a peaceful days where its not crowded and you can just feel how all your problems aren’t top hopeless after all, I love travelling and different cultures and speak multiple languages. I’m scared of love cause of bad experiences and have hit a point where I just wanted to turn cold but on the inside there’s a firework of emotions I never show so no one really knows how strongly I do feel and I usually come across as more detached to most unless I have a connection with someone and am very close with them but that takes a long time for me. I have a few close friends and wouldn’t want a bunch of possibly fake people/friends around who don’t really know who I am deep down anyways, I crave deep meaningful connections if anything. My ex was actually an infp but cheated on me which brought up a lot of damage and fear I had to work through and i’m in a relationship with an incredible girl now who is understanding and shares the same morals and values when it comes to love (loyalty, honesty, that a relationship is hard work and requires patience, effort, understanding, respect) and even if you have a connection and you love each other without a constant and continuous choice you gotta make everyday to work on it, to be there for one another through the easy but also rougher, more difficult times it won’t work. She writes poetry, too and this is the first time i’ve experienced someone write for/about me, it was always me writing about the person I love. We both connected through our love and passion for music, art and helping people from the start. I’m a very insightful person and tend to read people‘s minds and emotions easily. I think there’s a lot of things wrong in the world and a lot of unfairness which has made me so mad I thought i’d become a bad person cause it’d be easier but like I said, I know that wouldn’t be me. I care too much, I unfortunately have anxiety and overthink and always kinda have. I’ve dealt with depression and other mental illnesses from a young age cause I was always too aware of the bad in the world. I’ve always been perfectionistic and hard on myself and a good student. Friends would say i’m selfless, compassionate, passionate, loving, creative and at my worst detached, angry, destructive, I just shut down and isolate myself. I have a huge love for passionate people and when they speak about something they love and you can see their passion in their eyes, same goes to seeing people performing and knowing it’s their dream. High school was rough and I went through bullying cause I never cared about fitting in or being like everyone else. I’m drawn to people who are “different” and stand out, people who are rebellious and a little provocative. I don’t like rules or societies norm nor do I like traditions and routine. I just do my thing and get an adrenaline rush doing things that are a little dangerous, I tend to jump into things unless I have to be emotionally attached to it then it’ll take me a while until i’ve made the choice to go for it if I do. Since my mind is already a big mess with all kinds of thoughts and ideas running through it on a 24/7 loop I don’t like my environment being dirty or messy, I always have to clean.. it’s not my favourite thing to do but it makes me feel better afterwards. I procrastinate for hours on end though until I finally get around to do the things I have to. I also only get a few hours of sleep but that’s literally how i’ve always been and not an issue to me since I love the night and come up with the best ideas at night. I think that’s quite a bit of information so I hope someone can help me with this. Thank you in advance and if there’s still any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to PerC. 

There's a ton of Fi in that wall of text :happy: I think I can, rather safely, say that if you're between Intp and Infp, the latter is much more probable.


----------



## EmmaR (Mar 21, 2021)

leaxx said:


> I’m a 20 year old female, from Europe and studying psychology at a university since mental health resonates with me and apart from having a huge interest for psychology and understanding how the human mind works I want to get to help people going through mental challenges. According to most tests i’m either intp or infp but i’m just not sure anymore. I’m not someone who’s open about emotions and have a hard time expressing them, i’d rather keep how I feel to myself but the way I express myself is through creativity, art.. painting, playing guitar, singing and writing poetry or darker, realistic stories. Passion runs through my veins for art but also science. I’m very interested in chemistry, biology and forensic science along with medicine especially pathology. I get obsessed with something and study every detail but end up getting bored and drop it so I can start something new that sparked my interest, however what I just mentioned i’m interested in have been continuous interests for at least the past 10 years. I stopped eating meat cause I love animals to death and that’s another thing I feel strongly about: animal cruelty and animal testing, i’m against it. I also speak up about issues like racism and anything that excludes people. Ignorance, close mindedness, inflexibility are the worst traits to possess to me personally. I feel at peace in my room and in nature on a peaceful days where its not crowded and you can just feel how all your problems aren’t top hopeless after all, I love travelling and different cultures and speak multiple languages. I’m scared of love cause of bad experiences and have hit a point where I just wanted to turn cold but on the inside there’s a firework of emotions I never show so no one really knows how strongly I do feel and I usually come across as more detached to most unless I have a connection with someone and am very close with them but that takes a long time for me. I have a few close friends and wouldn’t want a bunch of possibly fake people/friends around who don’t really know who I am deep down anyways, I crave deep meaningful connections if anything. My ex was actually an infp but cheated on me which brought up a lot of damage and fear I had to work through and i’m in a relationship with an incredible girl now who is understanding and shares the same morals and values when it comes to love (loyalty, honesty, that a relationship is hard work and requires patience, effort, understanding, respect) and even if you have a connection and you love each other without a constant and continuous choice you gotta make everyday to work on it, to be there for one another through the easy but also rougher, more difficult times it won’t work. She writes poetry, too and this is the first time i’ve experienced someone write for/about me, it was always me writing about the person I love. We both connected through our love and passion for music, art and helping people from the start. I’m a very insightful person and tend to read people‘s minds and emotions easily. I think there’s a lot of things wrong in the world and a lot of unfairness which has made me so mad I thought i’d become a bad person cause it’d be easier but like I said, I know that wouldn’t be me. I care too much, I unfortunately have anxiety and overthink and always kinda have. I’ve dealt with depression and other mental illnesses from a young age cause I was always too aware of the bad in the world. I’ve always been perfectionistic and hard on myself and a good student. Friends would say i’m selfless, compassionate, passionate, loving, creative and at my worst detached, angry, destructive, I just shut down and isolate myself. I have a huge love for passionate people and when they speak about something they love and you can see their passion in their eyes, same goes to seeing people performing and knowing it’s their dream. High school was rough and I went through bullying cause I never cared about fitting in or being like everyone else. I’m drawn to people who are “different” and stand out, people who are rebellious and a little provocative. I don’t like rules or societies norm nor do I like traditions and routine. I just do my thing and get an adrenaline rush doing things that are a little dangerous, I tend to jump into things unless I have to be emotionally attached to it then it’ll take me a while until i’ve made the choice to go for it if I do. Since my mind is already a big mess with all kinds of thoughts and ideas running through it on a 24/7 loop I don’t like my environment being dirty or messy, I always have to clean.. it’s not my favourite thing to do but it makes me feel better afterwards. I procrastinate for hours on end though until I finally get around to do the things I have to. I also only get a few hours of sleep but that’s literally how i’ve always been and not an issue to me since I love the night and come up with the best ideas at night. I think that’s quite a bit of information so I hope someone can help me with this. Thank you in advance and if there’s still any questions feel free to ask!


INTP or INFP


----------



## Katherine－🌙 (May 19, 2021)

leaxx said:


> I’m a 20 year old female, from Europe and studying psychology at a university since mental health resonates with me and apart from having a huge interest for psychology and understanding how the human mind works I want to get to help people going through mental challenges. According to most tests i’m either intp or infp but i’m just not sure anymore. I’m not someone who’s open about emotions and have a hard time expressing them, i’d rather keep how I feel to myself but the way I express myself is through creativity, art.. painting, playing guitar, singing and writing poetry or darker, realistic stories. Passion runs through my veins for art but also science. I’m very interested in chemistry, biology and forensic science along with medicine especially pathology. I get obsessed with something and study every detail but end up getting bored and drop it so I can start something new that sparked my interest, however what I just mentioned i’m interested in have been continuous interests for at least the past 10 years. I stopped eating meat cause I love animals to death and that’s another thing I feel strongly about: animal cruelty and animal testing, i’m against it. I also speak up about issues like racism and anything that excludes people. Ignorance, close mindedness, inflexibility are the worst traits to possess to me personally. I feel at peace in my room and in nature on a peaceful days where its not crowded and you can just feel how all your problems aren’t top hopeless after all, I love travelling and different cultures and speak multiple languages. I’m scared of love cause of bad experiences and have hit a point where I just wanted to turn cold but on the inside there’s a firework of emotions I never show so no one really knows how strongly I do feel and I usually come across as more detached to most unless I have a connection with someone and am very close with them but that takes a long time for me. I have a few close friends and wouldn’t want a bunch of possibly fake people/friends around who don’t really know who I am deep down anyways, I crave deep meaningful connections if anything. My ex was actually an infp but cheated on me which brought up a lot of damage and fear I had to work through and i’m in a relationship with an incredible girl now who is understanding and shares the same morals and values when it comes to love (loyalty, honesty, that a relationship is hard work and requires patience, effort, understanding, respect) and even if you have a connection and you love each other without a constant and continuous choice you gotta make everyday to work on it, to be there for one another through the easy but also rougher, more difficult times it won’t work. She writes poetry, too and this is the first time i’ve experienced someone write for/about me, it was always me writing about the person I love. We both connected through our love and passion for music, art and helping people from the start. I’m a very insightful person and tend to read people‘s minds and emotions easily. I think there’s a lot of things wrong in the world and a lot of unfairness which has made me so mad I thought i’d become a bad person cause it’d be easier but like I said, I know that wouldn’t be me. I care too much, I unfortunately have anxiety and overthink and always kinda have. I’ve dealt with depression and other mental illnesses from a young age cause I was always too aware of the bad in the world. I’ve always been perfectionistic and hard on myself and a good student. Friends would say i’m selfless, compassionate, passionate, loving, creative and at my worst detached, angry, destructive, I just shut down and isolate myself. I have a huge love for passionate people and when they speak about something they love and you can see their passion in their eyes, same goes to seeing people performing and knowing it’s their dream. High school was rough and I went through bullying cause I never cared about fitting in or being like everyone else. I’m drawn to people who are “different” and stand out, people who are rebellious and a little provocative. I don’t like rules or societies norm nor do I like traditions and routine. I just do my thing and get an adrenaline rush doing things that are a little dangerous, I tend to jump into things unless I have to be emotionally attached to it then it’ll take me a while until i’ve made the choice to go for it if I do. Since my mind is already a big mess with all kinds of thoughts and ideas running through it on a 24/7 loop I don’t like my environment being dirty or messy, I always have to clean.. it’s not my favourite thing to do but it makes me feel better afterwards. I procrastinate for hours on end though until I finally get around to do the things I have to. I also only get a few hours of sleep but that’s literally how i’ve always been and not an issue to me since I love the night and come up with the best ideas at night. I think that’s quite a bit of information so I hope someone can help me with this. Thank you in advance and if there’s still any questions feel free to ask!


From what i've observed, you have a strong Fi and an inferior Te.
My first thought was "Hmmm, you're probably an ISFP" but then i noticed that you're also using your Ne function.

You are an INFP (Fi>Ne>Si>Te) based on what you and your friends described of yourself and how you perceive the world.


----------

